
Time to start making apps for the Google Phone - Readmore
http://www.engadget.com/2007/03/15/google-exec-confirms-phone-in-the-labs/
======
jwecker
There's no phone book in it. You simply type the name of the person and
instead of the call button there is an "I'm feeling lucky" button. Sorry. It's
4am.

